# Closest beach to Orlando



## ccy (Sep 30, 2006)

How far is the closest beach from Orlando?  Thanks.


----------



## beanie (Sep 30, 2006)

*about an hour*

daytona beach and cocoa beach are about an hour away


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 30, 2006)

Better beaches are on the gulf coast and are about 90 minutes from Orlando going west on 4 to Tampa/St. Pete.


----------



## ccy (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks.  I don't know how big Orlando is but we're specifically staying in International Drive (VV) so if it's only about 60-90 mins. we can a definitely take a day trip to the beach


----------



## JLB (Sep 30, 2006)

On some days on some routes, 60-90 minutes won't get you out of Orlando.   

In in doubt . . .
about your route . . .
take a toll road if you can.

For just a day trip to go see sand and sea ( ), head east.  For an overnighter, to be on one of the top ten beaches in the world, head West, to Siesta Key in the Sarasota area.



			
				ccy said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I don't know how big Orlando is but we're specifically staying in International Drive (VV) so if it's only about 60-90 mins. we can a definitely take a day trip to the beach


----------



## ccy (Sep 30, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> On some days on some routes, 60-90 minutes won't get you out of Orlando.
> 
> In in doubt . . .
> about your route . . .
> ...


What are the beaches on the east side?  And how far is Sarasota?
Thanks.


----------



## sca6 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Google Maps!!!*

For a birds eye view go to:  http://maps.google.com/     This might help putting things in perspective.


----------



## Jeni (Sep 30, 2006)

Keep in mind if you are looking for waves/surfing, etc., you will need to go to the east coast, the ocean, not the Gulf (west coast).


----------



## ccy (Sep 30, 2006)

Jeni said:
			
		

> Keep in mind if you are looking for waves/surfing, etc., you will need to go to the east coast, the ocean, not the Gulf (west coast).


We actually prefer calmer water like in the Caribbean so I guess that would be the Gulf.  Thanks.


----------



## JLB (Oct 1, 2006)

I 4 & W International Dr
Orlando, FL 32801, US 

To 

Siesta Key, FL US 

Total Est. Time:  1 hour, 59 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 122.47 miles

1: Start out going WEST on I-4 W. 57.4 miles Map 

 2: Merge onto I-75 S via EXIT 9 toward NAPLES. 56.6 miles Map 

 3: Merge onto FL-72 W via EXIT 205 toward SIESTA KEY / SARASOTA. 5.9 miles Map 

 4: Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto MIDNIGHT PASS RD / FL-758. 2.1 miles Map 

 5: Turn LEFT onto COMMONWEALTH DR. <0.1 miles Map 

 6: Turn LEFT onto DEWEY PL. <0.1 miles Map 

 7: End at Siesta Key, FL US  
- - - - - -

I 4 & W International Dr
Orlando, FL 32801, US 

To 

Cocoa Beach, FL US 

Total Est. Time:  1 hour, 14 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 70.02 miles

1: Start out going WEST on I-4 W. 0.2 miles Map 

 2: Take EXIT 65 toward DISNEY'S WIDE WORLD OF SPORTS / ANIMAL KINGDOM / OSCEOLA PKWY. 0.7 miles Map 

 3: Merge onto W OSCEOLA PKWY via EXIT 65 on the LEFT toward KISSIMMEE / CELEBRATION (Portions toll). 1.7 miles Map 

 4: Take the SR-417-TOLL N ramp toward INT'L AIRPORT. 0.7 miles Map 

 5: Merge onto FL-417 N / CENTRAL FLORIDA GREENEWAY (Portions toll). 21.1 miles Map 

 6: Take the SR-528-TOLL E / BEE LINE exit- EXIT 26- toward COCOA / KENNEDY SPACE CENTER. 0.9 miles Map 

 7: Merge onto FL-528 E (Portions toll). 37.6 miles Map 

 8: FL-528 E becomes FL-A1A S. 6.5 miles Map 

 9: Turn LEFT onto 1ST ST N. 0.1 miles Map 

 10: End at Cocoa Beach, FL US


----------



## ccy (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, JLB, thank you so much.  That's very helpful.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 1, 2006)

When we lived in Orlando we used to go to New Smyrna beach.  It's just a bit south of Daytona.  We went there because you could park your car on the beach and didn't have to drag your chairs and cooler to the beach from a parking lot.  You may also want to combine a tour of the Space Center with a trip to Cocoa Beach or a tour of Daytona USA at the Daytona Speedway with a trip to Daytona Beach if you are a NASCAR fan.  Also take the van tour of the race track - seeing those banked turns is amazing!  You used to be able to park your car on the beach at Daytona, but the last few times I was there they wouldn't let you drive on the beach at high tide.  I think they had too much erosion from the hurricanes the last 2 years or so.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Oct 2, 2006)

*Take HWY 528 (aka Beachline)*

Since you are staying on I-Drive the easiest route to a beach is to go east on hwy 528(aka the Beachline...used to be the Beeline but they changed it recently). 528 interesects I-Drive just north of Sea World. This will take you to Cocoa Beach. Also, if you like seeing cruise ships leave for open sea, you can go to Port Canaveral via this route as well and watch the Disney ships, Carnival and Royal Caribbean leave port on the weekends. Jetty Park is the beach in this area or you could just grab a libation at the port watering hole/restuarant (I think its Sharkeys, but not sure, anyway its where the public boat launch is located), pull up a chair and have a front row seat for the parade of ships. There's usually a band playing outside on the deck that gives the whole scene a nice Jimmy Buffett ambience. 
Tom

PS JLBs directions are typical Mapquest stuff that will get you there, but with an extra 10 or so miles of driving. From I-Drive and the 528 intersection it's about 60 miles. There's no need to get on I-4 at all.


----------



## DanR (Oct 2, 2006)

*FL West Coast Beaches*

If you go to the Gulf Beaches make sure you call first to find out if they're   having an outbreak of "Red Tide".  
Someone I work with went to Longboat Key last week and the Red Tide was present.  Not a pleasant time at the beach. 
That is unless you like coughing and having dead fish around you.

I live in Central Fl and would reccommend the East Coast Beaches.....Cocoa Beach or New Smyrna Beach.. they are closer and the water is cleaner.

IMHO


----------



## JLB (Oct 2, 2006)

http://petrix.com/beaches/walking.html

http://petrix.com/beaches/best.html

http://petrix.com/beaches/previous.html

http://petrix.com/beaches/rating.html



Travel Channel Florida's Top 10 beaches On Air 10/17, 10/18 and 10/21:

http://travel.discovery.com/tvlistings/episode.jsp?episode=0&cpi=86225&gid=9217&channel=TRV


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 2, 2006)

DanR said:
			
		

> If you go to the Gulf Beaches make sure you call first to find out if they're   having an outbreak of "Red Tide".
> Someone I work with went to Longboat Key last week and the Red Tide was present.  Not a pleasant time at the beach.
> That is unless you like coughing and having dead fish around you.
> 
> ...



Red Tide has been high all summer from Pine Island north to Tampa Bay.  Latest test results still show a large area of medium to high levels from Sarasota to Tarpon Springs.

http://www.floridamarine.org/features/view_article.asp?id=9670#Map


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 2, 2006)

http://www.drbeach.org/


----------



## JLB (Oct 2, 2006)

I've seen his 2006 list and am tickled to see Barefoot Park/Bonita Beach make the list.  Lovers Key nearby is on many of the lists too.

That is one of our favorite areas, if not our most favorite.  I've been visiting there for 30 years.



			
				Jestjoan said:
			
		

> http://www.drbeach.org/


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 2, 2006)

We will go to Orlando (actually Kissimee).  If there are kids (which there will be if Im going to Orlando).  We will usually spend a day at one of the parks and the next day we will go to Cocoa Beach. Then we will go to another park and then to Clearwater Beach.  The Atlantic Coast and Gulf Coast are pretty different, so its not like you are just going to the beach. I like going to the beach on the weekends, the people watching is great and you dont waste your time or money standing in lines.  Clearwater seems to have alot going on the Pier during weekends.


----------



## Petunia (Oct 18, 2006)

*Beach*



			
				Big Matt said:
			
		

> Better beaches are on the gulf coast and are about 90 minutes from Orlando going west on 4 to Tampa/St. Pete.



I live just outside of Tampa.  There isn't any decent beach here.  Closest beaches are Clearwater, St. Pete, or south to Bradenton and Anna Maria Island.   Bradenton and Anna Maria Island are very nice but I'd take New Smyrna or Daytona Beach over St. Pete/Clearwater.  They're also much closer to Orlando.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 19, 2006)

Was in LongBoat until Oct. 7th. No Red Tide.

 Brother in Law just got back from Indian Rocks and St Pete Beach. No red tide.They were there over a week.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 19, 2006)

Jim Bryan said:
			
		

> Was in LongBoat until Oct. 7th. No Red Tide.
> 
> Brother in Law just got back from Indian Rocks and St Pete Beach. No red tide.They were there over a week.




Tried to post that my Wife is in Cocoa Beach now. She will call later about the waves. Going to the West Coast from I-Drive you are looking at least a two hour drive.

Toss up. The water on the West Coast is prettier and the East Coast has the waves. Been going to both for over 50 years.


----------



## maddaug (Oct 19, 2006)

We went to Cocoa Beach and the first stop was Ron Jon's for souviners. Was approached first thing for a timeshare presentation. Offered $100 and all day fun at the resort. Needless to say we made it work and since I love Ron Jon's the cash came in handy. We watched the cruise liners and had a great time. 
First time to the area so we were suprised how hard the beach was. One thing we saw were people bicycling on the beach. Boy did that look like fun. I have that on my list of things to do next time.


----------



## JLB (Oct 20, 2006)

They have bicycles at both of the resorts we have been staying at at FMB/Bonita Beach.  Last year we were all sitting around (Me, better half, her brother and his wife) when one of them said, "Hey, let's go bicylcing on the beach!"

I passed.

30 minutes later 3 worn-out people staggered back to the unit.   



			
				maddaug said:
			
		

> One thing we saw were people bicycling on the beach. Boy did that look like fun. I have that on my list of things to do next time.


----------

